# Love those "official" snow totals..



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The Buffalo airport is the official weather site and when we had all that snow the "official"snow total was .07 inches. I live 1 mile from there and we only had 6 inches and some of my lots had 16 inches in them. So from what they said we had, I shouldn't of been plowing for the last 4 days,oh well. It started to snow again back out tonight.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

The totals on the news are off. I know some channels were saying hamburg got a foot. At the end of Sunday night when the snow finally stopped I could only see about 4-5 inches of my 4 foot stakes.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

so how are you guys going to charge your customers? 6" or 16"?


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Yes news never gets it.I know we got 6-7 here in Indy news says 5.2 bunch of crap



RCGM
Brad


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

All seasonal for me so it don't matter,besides to much paper work to figure out that's why I like seasonal contracts.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

FYI- if your still awake watch Channel 4 news at 11 tonite. They said something @ 6pm about the way snowplowing customers were complaining about the slow service or lack of it. If i'm awake I'll post whats said. 

I guess we all need to buy 200 trucks and keep them right in the customers driveways.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I like channel 4 whatever he says i do the opposite .


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

So what did the news report say?


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I am looking forward to next year.There were so many new lowballers out this year horrible winter. I am going to buy a extra truck and get me some new accounts that these lowballers jacked all up I have never seen so many rookie strips and snow piled in the middle of parking lots that should be pushed out to ends of the lots.There are alot of unhappy business owners in my area.Going to be a good year to get new contracts.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

The news never gets it right. Nor does noaa 716-565-0802 ext. 2 wow is all I have to say  By the way what did channel 4 have to say? Got to love their investigative reports. I like how the news always groups all snow plowers together. It just seams like every year they have at-least one story on how bad snow plowers are.


----------

